# Some showcase line cars I have



## druno123 (Feb 22, 2012)

http://home.comcast.net/~sword123/site/?/page/The_Showcase_S_Helper_S_Scale_cars/&PHPSESSID=1e1f7fdf7400fe5c542c792c4940696a

The Showcase line S-helper S scale cars are very highly detaield
Mike


----------



## flywithcoop (Jul 29, 2012)

*Showcase Line*

I bought nine Showcase black hopper cars at an auction. I couldn't believe my good luck. They are beautiful, very nice detail and make an excellent train with my AF 21099 New Haven Pacific.      :thumbsup:


----------

